# What is It?



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2012)

So I was at an auction today, and bought this camera for $35. It came with the leather case, and a flash that doesn't work with it. So what is it and was it a good deal?


----------



## Terenas1986 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here you go: Wirgin Edixa II - Camerapedia

It's an old compact (mirrorless) film camera. I'm noooo pro on oldies, but I believe it was worth it if you're an enthusiast.


----------



## rokvi (Jun 25, 2012)

Wirgin Edixa was an inexpensive German camera. As for being a good deal: Take some pictures and find out!


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2012)

Schweet, this'll be fun to play with then. 

All I need is some film.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, it's still a "wirgin."


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2012)

Hehehe

So what kind of film would I use? The farthest I've ever gone was using a pinhole that I made, so I'm not an expert on that.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 25, 2012)

That is a Wirgin - c1953 35mm CRF camera (same as an Exida II) 
McKeown 12th Edition values it at $35-$50


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2012)

Schweet, thanks. 

In addition to getting the Camera/leather case for $35, I also got a Vivitar 2800D AutoThyristor flash for some reason. I guess I broke above on pricing. :3


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope the camera and/or the flash work. What a fun deal!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 25, 2012)

Take some pictures and post 'em up.  Old cameras are fun sometimes.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I hope the camera and/or the flash work. What a fun deal!


 Thanks, as far as the camera goes, I think it works. Not sure about the flash... especially since I don't have a camera that can use it! 


Ernicus said:


> Take some pictures and post 'em up.  Old cameras are fun sometimes.


Will do, as soon as I can find some film.  I love how the case on this looks like a manly purse.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, so I found 2 parts missing that I need:
1. The bolt that sits inside the crank thing on the right that would roll the film to the right.
2. The little dial part on the lens that I'm not sure what it does.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 25, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> I love how the case on this looks like a manly purse.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 25, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Ok, so I found 2 parts missing that I need:
> 1. _*The bolt*_ that sits inside the crank thing on the right that would roll the film to the right.
> 2. The _*little dial part*_ on the lens that I'm not sure what it does.



Can you post pics with pointers or something? That would help I think.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok, I'll get one up later


----------



## IanG (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's some details of the Edixa cameras.  The camera Manual is here.

Here in the UK these early 50's cameras tend to be fairly inexpensive at camera fairs but they can be quite useable. Hopethe manual helps.

Ian


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, that was a good read. 

Anywhoo, here's some better picatures.
I'm pretty certain that the black circle on the top right of the lens is actually a flash nipple. But I'm not entirely sure.





And then the missing bolt/nut thing. It should sit inside the lever and connect it to the inner loading spinner thing.




I'm thinking I might buy another one off ebay and just use it for parts.

Oh, and a FCS.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not having any luck finding an old beat up one that isn't $30 that I could use for parts.


----------



## IanG (Jun 28, 2012)

It's not that common a camera, you'd be better to improvise and find a nut that fits the wind lever.

Ian


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 28, 2012)

Well that's disappointing! :x


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 29, 2012)

Is that nut merely cosmetic - do the winder parts wind without it?


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 29, 2012)

It's required, it's what connects the lever thing to the part that would slide the next peice of film out.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 29, 2012)

So me and my day made a bolt for it, I'm glad. All I need is a dab of epoxy to secure the bolt to the winding lever.


----------



## Blairg (Jun 29, 2012)

Kazooie said:
			
		

> So me and my day made a bolt for it, I'm glad. All I need is a dab of epoxy to secure the bolt to the winding lever.



Keep goin you will have it up and running in no time


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> Schweet, this'll be fun to play with then.
> 
> All I need is some film.




Get some cheap Foma film its great


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep, finally picked up some film. This weekend I plan on taking it out to the bear Paw Festival and shoot a bit.


----------

